# Lekarze > Forum pediatryczne >  białe krwinki za mało

## Nie zarejestrowany

Moja córka ma 15 lat i wczoraj odebrałam jej wyniki. Wszystko jest ok, tylko za mało białych krwinek. Co to oznacza? Co robić w tym przypadku? Czy ktoś z was zna sposób ja podnieśc ich liczbę?

----------


## aniaa

niedobór białych krwinek to głównie zmniejszona odrponość. ich niedór może być objawem jakiejś choroby, może warto udać się do lekarza? pomocne mogą okazać się warzywa, zwłaszcza liściaste, które zawierają duże ilości kwasu foliowego.

----------


## susu

> niedobór białych krwinek to głównie zmniejszona odrponość. .


Zmniejszona odporność...? Nie tylko... Może to być oznką wielu INNYCH chorób...

*Leukopenia,* leukocytopenia – stan hematologiczny objawiający się obniżeniem liczby leukocytów
Może być spowodowana przez różne czynniki m.in. choroby nowotworowe krwi (np. białaczkę), czy też nieprawidłowy rozwój linii komórkowej w szpiku czerwonym. Wśród chorób potencjalnie mogących być przyczyną leukopenii należy wymienić: przewlekłe choroby krwi i szpiku kostnego (w tym białaczki), ostre i przewlekłe zatrucia substancjami organicznymi (np. rozpuszczalniki, farby olejne, benzen), choroby powodujące powiększenie śledziony (np. nadciśnienie wrotne, przewlekłe choroby wątroby), ciężkie przewlekłe niedożywienie lub ciężki przewlekły stres oraz wpływ przewlekle stosowanych leków.

----------

